# Sometimes it ain't meant to be



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Found a good deal online for a 2000 Forest River Cherokee 29' - much more spacious than our little hybrid. Made arrangements yesterday to take ours to them on Saturday - they are over 2 hours from us - to talk trade in. Somebody came in last night and bought it :comfort_:

Oh well, that just means the next one will be better :thumbup1:


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

What an awesome positive attitude!!!!

At least you didn't drive the whole way there to find out it sold.

The next one will be a land yacht!!!


----------



## jackw (Jun 5, 2008)

Hate to say it, but in this economy, you should be able to pick up a great deal somewhere. Especially maybe in the fall after traditional camping season.

J


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds like you have our luck! I always tell myself it was for the best when stuff like that happens, must be something better coming down the pike. I feel sure there will be many more deals to be had, its a "buyers market".


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Like I said, the next one would be better - and it is :thumbup1:. 2009 Dutchmen 28G-GS - I will upload pics and update my sig when it comes home on Saturday.


----------



## aja72 (Nov 17, 2009)

ooh. good luck & enjoy


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice camper WOW


----------



## dholiday (Dec 10, 2009)

keep your "little hybrid" for now, bond with it as much as you can


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

You didn't read far enough - hybrid gone!


----------

